# Britax Frontier or Radian XTSL?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

We've narrowed down our seat selections for 5yo ds to the Britax Frontier or Radian XTSL.

For those that have either of these seats why did you chose it? For those that considered either of these seats but chose not to purchase, why?

I think it would be much easier if I could see them both in person, I was pleased with the Frontier when we looked at it at BRU.

Is there any reason I shouldn't chose either of these seats?


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSJ* 
We've narrowed down our seat selections for 5yo ds to the Britax Frontier or Radian XTSL.

For those that have either of these seats why did you chose it? For those that considered either of these seats but chose not to purchase, why?

I think it would be much easier if I could see them both in person, I was pleased with the Frontier when we looked at it at BRU.

Is there any reason I shouldn't chose either of these seats?

Honestly I'd stick with a Frontier or a Graco Nautilus if you're buying a new seat for a five year old UNLESS you expect to be able to pass down the Radian and need a rearfacing seat later on. With the Radian you're paying a lot and then you'll need a booster in a couple of years -- maybe sooner--because he'll probably outgrow it heightwise.


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

I purchased a radian xt recently for my ff 3 1/2 year old...wish I would have just gotten a nautilus







.

It's a well-made/solid seat...I just feel like I paid a lot of money for a seat that is difficult to install and isn't very user friendly. Just my


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Unless you plan to hand it down, getting a convertible seat makes no sense. Your 5 yo can't rearfce, so the radian XTSL is a lot of money for just a FFing seat.
The graco nautilus is not in your list why???? Many people prefer it to the frontier. Same limits, 65 lb FFing, with tall top slots, hb booster then backless booster.
Unless you need the seat right now, you might wait, because in about 7 weeks, the NEW frrontier is going to be released, with (supposedly) much higher harness slots, and an 85 pound limit, so I would NOT, NOT, NOT spend any money on a new frontier right now when in just under 2 months, it sounds like you will be able to get a much better seat for the same price.

Depending on the size of your child, there might be other seats to consider. What is the size of your child, torso height and weight?
generally, for a FFing child, I'm going to recommend a nautilus, maestro, frontier as FFing seats, unless the child has a short torso, in which case the gen65 is a good option. I would only rec a convertible if the parent plans to hand it down, otherwise you're paying for a feature (RFING) that you don't need. If you did want a convertible, the radians, truefit and 50-lb AOE are some of myy faves with high slots and weight limits. Again, need to know the size of the child to rec.
was there a prior thread i missed, or can you give more info about your situation/needs?


----------



## EmmyJane (Jun 7, 2009)

I chose the Frontier over the Nautilus. I didn't like the Nautilus because of the crotch strap positioning. I know someone mentioned the company said that if the child is sitting on the strap the seat is still safe. However when I read their manual they didn't say this. The manual says the crotch strap should be positioned in front of the child.

The only thing I don't like about the Frontier is the fabric. Everything seems to stick to it. The installation wasn't as bad either. I had my brother help me. It took us about twenty minutes and now that we did it once it won't take nearly as long. As for the Radian I cannot comment I haven't seen it. I'm in Canada and I don't think it's offered here, but I could be wrong.

Good luck


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Unless you need a super-narrow seat for three-across, it is not practical to buy a convertible for a 5yo. The combination seats (Frontier and Nautilus) have higher harness heights and convert to a booster. You'll get much more harnessed time in either of those seats, and then booster time -- so probably you'll get about five years' use out of either of those seats. The XTSL will probably be outgrown by height in two years or less.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmmyJane* 
I chose the Frontier over the Nautilus. I didn't like the Nautilus because of the crotch strap positioning. I know someone mentioned the company said that if the child is sitting on the strap the seat is still safe. However when I read their manual they didn't say this. The manual says the crotch strap should be positioned in front of the child.

The only thing I don't like about the Frontier is the fabric. Everything seems to stick to it. The installation wasn't as bad either. I had my brother help me. It took us about twenty minutes and now that we did it once it won't take nearly as long. As for the Radian I cannot comment I haven't seen it. I'm in Canada and I don't think it's offered here, but I could be wrong.

Good luck

Yes, the Radian is available in Canada


----------



## samikashi (Mar 15, 2008)

I voted for the Frontier. We have one in each vehicle.. they've installed nicely and the kiddo always tells me how comfy he is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
snip

Unless you need the seat right now, you might wait, because *in about 7 weeks, the NEW frrontier is going to be released*, with (supposedly) much higher harness slots, and an 85 pound limit, so I would NOT, NOT, NOT spend any money on a new frontier right now when in just under 2 months, it sounds like you will be able to get a much better seat for the same price.

snip

Where is this information available???


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samikashi* 
I voted for the Frontier. We have one in each vehicle.. they've installed nicely and the kiddo always tells me how comfy he is.

Where is this information available???











Thanks for the information! We are going to get a Frontier for dd after we get our tax return money. Now we will hold off until the new one comes out!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Depending on the five-year-old, you may just be able to get a dedicated belt-positioning booster at this point.

If your five-year-old is short and would be able to RF in the radian, then that would be the safest option. But if your five-year-old is going to be FF, then I wouldn't get the radian. I'd probably just get a high-back booster, unless your five-year-old is unable to sit relatively still in the car.

My 3-year-old is RF in a radian XTSL and will be until he's about 5. But at that point I would feel fine about him sitting in a BPB. In general, I find there is way more misuse with harnessed seats (straps too loose (this is especially an issue with older kids), or too low, seat not installed well), so often I think BPBs are safer for mature 5-year-olds because it's easier to use them correctly. The only misuse I've ever seen with boosters is that people use them with kids who are too little or too young (e.g. a two or three-year-old), or choosing a low-back booster for a 4 or 5-year-old.

I really like the sunshine kids monterey, and I've also heard great things about the britax parkway sg.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I really like our Frontier. I chose it over the nautiuls because of crotch strap issues, I just felt like ds had more room to grow in the Frontier, he's on the second crotch strap slot with plenty of room and then he can move to the thrid slot, where in the Natuilus he was already on the second slot and sitting on it. Also the way the harnass adjusts I found so much easier with the frontier compared to the nautilus, although that was secondary to the crotch strap (nautilus cup holder seems much nicer though)

I find the Frontier easy to install, so far in every car its been in I've gotten a very solid install (like no movement at all).


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone







OP here








Thanks for the responses so far! Good points on the recommendations against a convertible seat. We are most likely going to get the Frontier and I'd love more info on the new model.

As far as info on my ds - he is a mature 5 yo and weighs 35 lbs, 41" and a
16" torso. He outgrew his Boulevard and currently he is using an Alpha Omega as a booster. He has been doing well as far as belt positioning but I personally *DO NOT* like the AO. I'm pretty sure I prefer him in a 5pt harness but did consider the Britax Parkway until I realized the weight limit is 40 lbs. Also, side impact protection is a must for us. If we ultimately decide on the Frontier it will be passed to DS2 once he outgrows his boulevard. I don't think we need to worry about DS outgrowing any of these seats, DH said he probably could have fit harnessed in the Frontier in middle school!

As far as the nautilus goes one big reason I don't like it is that ds1 is small and will probably be in some type of seat for quite a while and the nautilus looks too much like an infant car seat. We are looking for something a little sporty and streamlined that looks like a "big boy seat".


----------

